# Long-fin White Cloud Mountain Minnows (Meteor Minnows)



## DKRST

I have a limited number of Long-fin White Cloud Mountain Minnows, a.k.a. Meteor Minnows, (_Tanichthys albonubes_) fry. These fry range in size from 1/2" to 1.5", and the parents have some great fins. These beauties retail from $5.60 to more than $10 per fish on-line (plus shipping) and can be very hard to find! 

A hardy, calm, active (but not hyper-active) fish, doesn't nip fins or plants, can survive in an unheated tank down to 50F quite nicely. This is a shoaling fish and needs to be kept in a group (5 minimum, a larger group is better). Should not be in a tank that's kept over 77F. 

*Pricing:*
$4 each OR...
$15 for five fish ($3/ea)
$25.00 for ten fish ($2.50 each)
> than 10 fish = $2.50/ea
All bags will have a mix of fry sizes, but these are approaching adult size now, the long fins take a little longer to fully develop!
*For any sale of 5 or more fish, I may include extra fry unless you just don't want freebies!







*

Let me know if you'd like some, and how many. Paypal only please.

*Shipping and packing:* I only ship on Mondays! I’ll send you a tracking number when the box ships. Shipping is $15 for up to 20 fish, any larger orders will be actual shipping cost + cost of packing materials. Shipping for larger orders will vary by zip code. NOTE: I ship only on Mondays. 
Orders for five or more fish ship two to three fish per Kordon breather bag (depending on fish size). Each bag is individually wrapped in cushion/absorbent material, then placed in a compartmentalized medium USPS box that’s insulated. I’ll include instructions for acclimating fish to your tank. Shipment is via USPS Priority mail with the tracking number PM’d to you. Overnight shipping is available for $35. Unless you ship overnight, live arrival can’t be guaranteed, but I’ll do my best to work with you (and that’s why I may include extra fish!).

BONUS - Unless you indicate that you don’t want any extras, your order _may_ include a few additional fish. The larger your order, the more potential for extras! 

You should make certain someone will be home when the fish arrive to prevent the fish being left out in the sun or in the hot mailbox! 

While these fish are active and hard to photograph, some (not so great) pictures are below!


----------



## DKRST

*White Cloud Pictures*

These fish are hard to capture with a camera. They actually are much more red than the pics show and the fins will get significantly longer as they age.

Please pardon the ugly plastic plants, they are just in the tank to add cover for the fry


----------



## DKRST

Still have some left! Orders for Monday shipping have to be in before Sunday so I can fast the fish before shipping. Great fish for almost any tank that's not over 77 degrees. Pictures above do not do them justice! Easy to breed egg-scatterers.


----------



## DKRST

ok, last order of 10 shipped today! Sold out for now.
Anyone interested in LF white clouds, PM me and I'll put you on the wait list!


----------



## Melissa1971

Just wondering if you are still breeding/ selling the long fin? Please email me [email protected]


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs

This string is a decade old, and the OP hasn’t been in this sight in 8 years.


----------

